# [Heisec] GPRS-Verbindungen leicht abhörbar



## Newsfeed (10 August 2011)

Der Cryptospezialist Karsten Nohl hat mit einem alten Handy und Open-Source-Software GPRS-Verbindungen mitgeschnitten und entschlüsselt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

